# Brew In A Bag Competition Successes



## Bribie G (1/8/09)

In another thread a BIAB skeptic threw down the gauntlet:




Maxt said:


> ...if you are mashing at much higher L:G ratio and getting a highly dextrinous wort.
> 
> I put out the challenge last year to hear from any award winning BIAB'ers to come forward. None (to my knowledge) every have. I am sure it possible, especially in heavier beers (stouts etc), but I would love to know if any BIAB beers have won in light lager catagories in major competition.
> 
> ...



BIAB is a comparatively new method and with a couple of exceptions like PistolPatch and Thirsty Boy, it has been embraced mostly by newcomers to grain brewing. Therefore, and quite understandably, until now the vast majority beers receiving placements in competitions would have been brewed on the more traditional three vessel system, and the brewers would not only be wedded to their three vessel equipment but be well experienced in what they do ... and of course that experience is what wins them competitions!

However with a cohort of BIAB brewers coming up through the ranks, learning as they go, and with the ongoing 'tweaking' and development of the method one would probably be looking, by this stage, to see BIAB brews starting to appear in competition results.

With the above in mind it is very pleasing to see that in this year's Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewer's (BABBs) annual competition, beers brewed by the BIAB method picked up the following awards this evening:


First place in Class 3 (Bitter / Pale Ales) with a special bitter TTL style
First place in Class 4 (Dark Ales) with a UK mild
Third place in Class 6 (Stout / Porter) with a FES
Champion brewer of the Competition used BIAB in all his entries

A pretty sound start, to be sure, and it will be interesting to see how BIAB fares from now on in comps around the country, wherever the brewers - of course - are willing to divulge whether they used BIAB or not. It goes without saying that BIAB owes its increasing influence and success to brewers such as the aforementioned PP and TB, Reviled of NZ, fellow travellers like Pollux, Flattop, Katie and many others too numerous to mention, and that our AHB forum has been a great vehicle for getting this aspect of the craft up and running.



Keep on Baggin


----------



## buttersd70 (1/8/09)

BribieG said:


> First place in Class 4 (Dark Ales) with a UK mild



I remember that post. :lol: 

Was this your mild, Michael???? Please tell me it's so....


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/09)

buttersd70 said:


> I remember that post. :lol:
> 
> Was this your mild, Michael???? Please tell me it's so....



Yes.. PM sent :icon_cheers:


----------



## buttersd70 (1/8/09)




----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/8/09)

Where are all the Biab baggers (pun intended) now ? It was only a matter of time before it got recognition.
GB


----------



## buttersd70 (1/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Where are all the Biab baggers (pun intended) now ?


Sitting in a corner, making tinfoil hats. :unsure:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (2/8/09)

I don't understand all you people - cant you see that with all that we know about brewing science - its just not possible to make a quality beer using this silly method of brewing.

Either the judges at that competition were fools and retards with no knowledge of beer and probably on the take as well, or every other brewer who entered the comp is inept, unlucky or their entries were lost in the post.

Yeah .... thats far more likely than a BIAB brewer winning champion brewer of show.

yeah

So there.


----------



## Steve (2/8/09)

Congrats to ALL BIAB'ers!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Maxt (2/8/09)

Well done to anyone who can do well in a comp. It shows you have a good level of control of many areas of your brewing, from recipe creation to bottling techniques.
As mentioned before, I look forward to seeing BIAB results at the NATS, against the best beers in the country. I have always believed that darker and heavier beers were suited to the style. I am also keen to know how BIAB beers fare in the pale lager category.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/8/09)

Bribie,

A big and very well deserved congratulations mate! :icon_chickcheers: You are and still are a brilliant brewer. Who not only brews beautiful beers but also shares the knowledge and love with anyone willing to listen. What some here need to remember is Bribie also does all his brews by feel and knowledge not a beersmith or promash in sight to help him formulate recipes.

Keep baggin Bribie!


----------



## clarkey7 (2/8/09)

I think Bribie is a No-chiller too! :super: 
My beers were all no-chill for this comp except the 7 day Vanilla Stout.

So the take home message for newbies is:- read up and understand the basic principles on all processes and brew for yourself on a system that your happy with. You can make great beer on almost any gear.

AND listen to BribieG :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## Fourstar (2/8/09)

Just goes to show, you dont need to spend sever hundered/thousand dollars on a HERMS/RIMS setup when all you need is a big enough pot, some loose change, a trip to Dimmeys and the ability to sew.

Top work all you BIABers! Time for me to dough in on my Plastic Tun! 

Cheers!


----------



## lczaban (2/8/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I don't understand all you people - cant you see that with all that we know about brewing science - its just not possible to make a quality beer using this silly method of brewing.
> 
> Either the judges at that competition were fools and retards with no knowledge of beer and probably on the take as well, or every other brewer who entered the comp is inept, unlucky or their entries were lost in the post.
> 
> ...



I was there at the judging and there were no mugs in the judging ranks. The best beers won fair and square, and it just so happens that the BIAB beer got up. While I can understand and appreciate where you are coming from TB, I feel that you are dismissing the technique out of hand. It's a bit sad that you aren't open to the idea that good beers can be made using BIAB. I think that a lot more depends on the brewer rather than the equipment that they use. The science doesn't tell the whole story all the time IMHO...



Maxt said:


> Well done to anyone who can do well in a comp. It shows you have a good level of control of many areas of your brewing, from recipe creation to bottling techniques.
> As mentioned before, I look forward to seeing BIAB results at the NATS, against the best beers in the country. I have always believed that darker and heavier beers were suited to the style. I am also keen to know how BIAB beers fare in the pale lager category.



While this hasn't been proven just yet (AFAIK), I'm sure that it won't be too long before someone wins a major brewing comp at a national level using BIAB. The beers that BribieG won with are on the darker end, but I suspect that his light ales and lagers would compare favourably against any opposition. Maybe a mutual beer exchange might clear things up?

The BABB's annual comp would have to be one of the most keenly contested club comps in Australia, and as such I wouldn't be dismissing the results as being less significant than a state or national comp.



Pocket Beers said:


> I think Bribie is a No-chiller too! :super:
> My beers were all no-chill for this comp except the 7 day Vanilla Stout.
> 
> So the take home message for newbies is:- read up and understand the basic principles on all processes and brew for yourself on a system that your happy with. You can make great beer on almost any gear.
> ...



So much good work and learning has been acquired and shared by everyone mentioned in this thread that it is only a matter of time before BIAB beers attained comparible results to a 3 vessel system. The biggest variable is the brewer, and there have been some wonderful BIAB exponents mentioned who are brewing some fantastic beers. It's a pleasure to know Michael and sample the efforts of his labour. I'd be happy to one day attain his level of knowledge and brewing skill. PB makes a good point that it is the basic principles that have the greatest impact on the quality of the end product, and I think this can be overlooked when brewers get caught up in the technicalities of brewing science. 

As always though, the proof of the beer is in the drinking - let the tastebuds of the brewers decide!


----------



## Bribie G (2/8/09)

Hi Gravity, I think Thirsty Boy, who does BIAB as well as 3V was being a bit wry and dry with his humour in his post actually  

Don't get me wrong I wasn't trying to flame Maxt to a crisp, well maybe just a lightly toasted marshmallow :lol: However there is a lot to be said for his ideas re the darker beers. In fact the winning mild was done with deliberate 'dextrinification' of the wort if that's an English word using mash temp control and duration, and even though the recipe was about as simple as they come, I consider it my most technically successful brew yet. My latest brews I'm experimenting with are a straight down the line Czech Bo Pils with protein rest and a long lager (just got bottled) and a light Modern UK Summer Ale on 1469 in an experiment to go for the 'lighter and more refreshing' - and I'll be doing a series of lighter ales to investigate whether we need to mash cooler, longer, shorter, wetter, drier or whatever with BIAB. I will keep posted in the 'what's in the glass' thread.



Edit gramrr


----------



## Maxt (2/8/09)

GravityGuru said:


> I was there at the judging and there were no mugs in the judging ranks. The best beers won fair and square, and it just so happens that the BIAB beer got up. While I can understand and appreciate where you are coming from TB, I feel that you are dismissing the technique out of hand. It's a bit sad that you aren't open to the idea that good beers can be made using BIAB. I think that a lot more depends on the brewer rather than the equipment that they use. The science doesn't tell the whole story all the time IMHO...


Yeah Thirsty Boy, stop bagging BIAB! :lol: 




GravityGuru said:


> While this hasn't been proven just yet (AFAIK), I'm sure that it won't be too long before someone wins a major brewing comp at a national level using BIAB.
> 
> The BABB's annual comp would have to be one of the most keenly contested club comps in Australia, and as such I wouldn't be dismissing the results as being less significant than a state or national comp.



I am sure there are many good brewers in Brisbane, but the national results don't really support your claims.

*AABC 2007*
CHAMPION STATE
Victoria 27 points
NSW 25 points
ACT 22 points
SA 4 points
WA 3 points
QLD 2 points

*AABC 2008*
Champion State )
(Awarded 3 points for a First, 2 points for a Second, 1 point for a Third in each Category)
Winner: Victoria 18 points
=2nd New South Wales 17
=2nd Australian Capital Territory 17
4th South Australia 13
5th Queensland 10
6th Western Australia 3

Anyway may the best beer win I say! I enjoy learning more about our great craft. For example, the accepted wisdom (from Palmer onwards), was that a thicker mash was more preferable. PP provided evidence to the contrary, and that's good enough for me. So long as beer brewing is getting better in this country, then it's all good!


----------



## Bribie G (2/8/09)

Probably more to do with Melbourne and Sydney being far more populous and kultchad, with Brisbane let's face it, being just a big rural town until the last couple of decades. Our absolutely dismal record on brew pubs and micros is a sad reflection on this ( all power to SCB, Mt Tamborine, Eagle Hts nowadays). However it's finally turning around and time will tell.

Edit: and in terms of population Queensland is the most decentralised state for population Centres so HB is very fragmented outside of Brisbane (although fellowships and clubs arising in places like Toowoomba :icon_cheers: ) and is really only strongly established in Brisbane, so BABBs is effectively still 'it'.

About time for the Sunshine Coast Guys to get mobilised, I seem to remember some discussion about that last year B)


----------



## Pollux (2/8/09)

It's good to see that BIAB beers are starting to pick up some awards on the way.


I really need to get brewing myself, but I'm going away to the Gold Coast tomorrow for 5 nights, back for one day then off again for another week......Got 4 new empty kegs to fill.


----------



## Katherine (2/8/09)

Pollux said:


> It's good to see that BIAB beers are starting to pick up some awards on the way.
> 
> 
> I really need to get brewing myself, but I'm going away to the Gold Coast tomorrow for 5 nights, back for one day then off again for another week......Got 4 new empty kegs to fill.




You kegging Pollux? you should be ashamed there empty, have they being filled yet? We have three empty kegs but 4 and soon 5 full fermenters. 

PP has won an award and will win more... And Lloydie and Myself indvidually will win an award I just know it. 

keep baggin....

:icon_cheers:


----------



## katzke (2/8/09)

A few posts have suggested that award winning beer can only be brewed on fancy systems with all grain. Nothing farther from the truth. Just got back from our club group brew and the host won not only best of the IPA category but best of show with a malt extract with steeped grain kit with added hops in a beer competition. It was his first ever homebrew. Yes an odd win and no he has not been able to repeat it but a win is a win as has been pointed out to me a few times.

I have a first and my wife has a third place with BIAB beer. Not they were not lagers and I will likely never brew a lager in my life. One was a Wit and that is a light tasting low hoped beer. Would it win a national competition? Probably not because it was not a Belgian Wit and would go in the Mutt category with all kinds of not-to-style beers. I brew what I want to drink and not to style for competition. In the case of the Wit I have a big bag of raw wheat to get rid of we will never grind into flour. The next beer is in the fermentor and will be an English Wit. Yes English with English hops and English yeast. I have no idea what all I will try maybe even a Black Wit. Why not brew a Belgian Wit? Because I do not like any of the Belgian brews I have sampled.

So will a BIAB Ale or even a Lager win a big brew competition. Yes when someone that brews to style enters and wins. Are all beers that win brewed on fancy complicated systems? No extract beers still win from time to time. Even people that brew with simple all grain systems win. 

So get it out of your head that the only way to win big in competitions is to brew like a brewery. It just aint so.


----------



## Pollux (2/8/09)

Katie said:


> You kegging Pollux? you should be ashamed there empty, have they being filled yet? We have three empty kegs but 4 and soon 5 full fermenters.



All empty, I just bought them the other week, haven't even had time to strip 2 of them down and give them a good cleaning yet..I'm also yet to grab a fridge to keep them in.

It's all good, I will just brew 5 in 5 days and I'll be back up to speed, I also have to test drunkskunks new found technique of improving the boil with the crown urn.

end of off-topic randomness....


----------



## Thirsty Boy (2/8/09)

ahh - its hardly worth the bother. Anything short of someone winning the nationals with nothing but a series of light lagers and maybe a kolsch or two is going to be dismissed.

Competition results were called for as proof of quality and they were produced -- BUT

Someone has won champion brewer of show in a capital city club comp that would have been fairly keenly contested - ba bom... not good _enough_.
Looks like a couple of other firsts and places at the same show - ba bom... not good enough.
Katzke has a first (and wife a third in his club comp) - ba bom .... not good enough.
PP has a bronze out of the Perth wine and beer show - ba bom not good enough.
I have a first out of last year's Vicbrew (6th in the nationals) - nnnnnrk. _Not_ good enough.
And I know there are a series of pother people who have placed in different comps both here and in the states.

But winning comps in and of itself is just not good enough - no, you have to win comps in certain categories and they better be "good" comps.

Just remember everybody - the ground rules for brewing well have changed. We have been notified. The following conditions now apparently apply.

* Your brewing method, and presumably your skill as a brewer or ability to brew a good beer, simply cannot be measured if you brew dark full flavoured beers. You must brew light delicate beers. Any pleasant taste you experience drinking beers such as this is potentially a mistake on your part. It could well be a rank brewing error that you simply cannot recognise.

* Judges are not capable of distinguishing between good and bad beers if those beers happen to be dark and full of flavour. All their training and experience aside - they are incapable of telling good from bad unless they are presented with the differences in the least challenging setting possible. Any competition feedback you may have received for a beer that was not a light lager or similar - was pointless because the judges obviously couldn't give you useful information about beers like that.

* Any medal, ribbon, trophy or prize you have won at a comp that was not the Nationals (or maybe the states if we are feeling generous) -- was valueless. Brewing better beers than the other members of you club is nothing more than proving that your are the least bad of a suspect bunch. Oh and if it wasn't for a light lager .. well, see above.


OK, I am taking the piss, but if you think about it, that's whats being said. And if its true of a technique like BIAB, then its true of individual brewers as well.

So remember - until you win a medal at the nationals with a light and delicate beer... you're just kidding yourself, there is no admissible proof that you are capable of brewing a decent beer at all.


----------



## Maxt (2/8/09)

How's the view from that high horse Thirsty?

"OK, I am taking the piss, but if you think about it, that's whats being said."

Actually, no that's not what's being said.


* Your brewing method, and presumably your skill as a brewer or ability to brew a good beer, simply cannot be measured if you brew dark full flavoured beers. 

Where did you get that idea?


* Judges are not capable of distinguishing between good and bad beers if those beers happen to be dark and full of flavour. 

Again, where has anyone said that?


As the Nats is the highest quality judged comp in the country (as you have to progress through state comps), I think it's a good benchmark for craftbrew in this country, don't you think? 
I'm not taking anything away from people's hard earned victories, and if you scored first with your beer in the club comp, well done!


----------



## Dunno (2/8/09)

Well said TB,

Thanks for the warning.
I will remember not to enjoy or be happy with my BIAB beers until I have a 1st place at the nats. Maybe I should make my next brew a No frills lager can with a Kilo of CSR sugar to see if I can improve..

Well done to BribieG and Katzke & wife, keep brewing and enjoying good beers. I only have a dozen or so AG brews under the belt but have followed a lot of BribeG's, TB's and Katzke's posts as to the different learnings at different stages of BIAB experience. Thanks guys and well done.

Maxt, I do feel a little bit sad for you that you feel the need to follow threads about a brewing style that you do not use, just to bag it (or maybe you see it as educational). I wish my life was as exciting yours. As an expert, care to share a pic of your trophy cabinet from the nats, love to see what they look like as I BIAB and don't have any myself. Also like to hear a few tips (maybe on another thread to keep things on topic) to understand just how you do it. Please include the link from this thread though.

Cheers,
Dunno


----------



## chappo1970 (2/8/09)

The fact is BribieG is bloody great brewer. He lives and breathes brewing and IMO thoroughly deserves this win. Throughtout the year he has constantly entered beers into our Mini comps taken what he learnt from that and applied it to his brewing. He uses his knowledge and prowess as a brewer to produce some of the best beers I have ever had, Full Stop. The fact he does this via BIAB is further testament to his prowess as a brewer. Any replication of any style is difficult so I think that arguement is a mooted point. Granted some maybe simpler than others but that doesn't make that brewer any less.

What pisses me off is the attitude that BABB's is some dinky little non descript club and winning the BABB's comp is something paramount to winning at the local school fete. What utter rubbish! BABB's is the core of Queensland brewing and our comps are hotly contested by some great brewers.

BribeG don't listen to this rubbish.

BribeG again mate. WELL BLOODY DONE!


Cheers


Chappo


----------



## reviled (2/8/09)

Congrats on the win Bribie :icon_cheers: At least we know we can make good beer :lol:


----------



## pbrosnan (2/8/09)

This is great, better than watching the cricket that's for sure. Keep it coming dudes.


----------



## Mantis (2/8/09)

Good on ya Bribie and bloody well done on the comp win. :icon_cheers: 

Just did my 24th BIAB today after many partial BIAB's before that

I brew mainly APA's and amber ales, and have never done and dont want to do a lager of any descripition. I have tried quite a few pilsners from different breweries and havent enjoyed any of them.
And to do one just to prove something is silly. 

Dunno if our local show has a beer comp but I have a few bottles kept and will enter them if they do. 

BIAB rocks


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/8/09)

pbrosnan said:


> This is great, better than watching the cricket that's for sure. Keep it coming dudes.


Wait until PP wakes up and gets a hold of this thread, there's going to be no stopping him LOL. Any of these Champion Biab brews made with GB Biab bags?  
GB


----------



## daemon (2/8/09)

I've tried some of BribieG's brews and they're well crafted beers. Regardless of what method and equipment is used, the important factor is the resulting beer. This is what should be judged, not the method. 

Congrats on the awards


----------



## pbrosnan (2/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Wait until PP wakes up and gets a hold of this thread, there's going to be no stopping him LOL. Any of these Champion Biab brews made with GB Biab bags?
> GB



I heard that real BIAB brewers only use Craftbrewer BIAB bags. I think the comp results bear this out. Seriously ...


----------



## Bribie G (2/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Wait until PP wakes up and gets a hold of this thread, there's going to be no stopping him LOL. Any of these Champion Biab brews made with GB Biab bags?
> GB



Funny you should mention it, after 33 brews my original dogs bollocks style bag looks like a medieval peasant lady's bloomers and although it's still quite robust I decided to get a newie. However my sewing lady on the Island has moved away so I ordered one from you on Friday Night, dough will be in your account in the morning :lol: 

I'll have to give the urn some counselling because when the GB bag gets inserted it's going to squeal 'WTF??' h34r:

Edit: talking to Ross last night, he's stocking Swiss Voile because there seems to be so much fannying around with trying to get it from Spotlight., but not in the form of bags.. as yet.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/8/09)

HERETICS THE LOT OF YA!

Your all gunna burn in hell!






Chap Chap


----------



## Katherine (2/8/09)

Get over yourself GB LOL :icon_cheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (2/8/09)

pbrosnan said:


> This is great, better than watching the cricket that's for sure. Keep it coming dudes.



LOL! (Just saw your post too GB ). 

Congratulations guys! I'm not amazed that BIAB has done well in the comp. What I am amazed at is the skill of these relatively new brewers and it _*is*_ tough competition up there in QLD. How quickly some brewers get a grasp of all the different grains, hops and yeasts and then furthermore develop a real skill in putting them all together absolutely astounds me :beerbang:.

I have no such skills and just steal other's recipes .

Well done bribie and PB!
Pat

P.S. Katie, you and Lloyd will be getting medals way before me. Only beer I am entering is to Royal Perth Show to get the free drinking tickets! The bronze this year was mainly due to GB's recipe I reckon 'cos I still had that fermenter ball-valve infection back then. In a few weeks I'll find out if I have finally got rid of that bastard infection which has been my companion for way too long.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Funny you should mention it, after 33 brews my original dogs bollocks style bag looks like a medieval peasant lady's bloomers and although it's still quite robust I decided to get a newie. However my sewing lady on the Island has moved away so I ordered one from you on Friday Night, dough will be in your account in the morning :lol:
> 
> I'll have to give the urn some counselling because when the GB bag gets inserted it's going to squeal 'WTF??' h34r:


I will rub the Bag on "Black Betty" (a Six eyed Voodoo Bitch and Icon for my brewery) for Luck , she has bought me many winners !
GB


----------



## buttersd70 (2/8/09)

Maxt said:


> Completely irrelevant load of old toss...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/8/09)

buttersd70 said:


> View attachment 29390


OH so the Ali foil really does some thing! Not sure I want to look like that though ?
GB


----------



## Mantis (2/8/09)

buttersd70 said:


> View attachment 29390



Those hats they give you to cover the labotomy scars are really bad eh


----------



## crundle (2/8/09)

On my 8th or so AG brew (BIAB) and loving the simplicity of it all. I am getting to know my setup better all the time, and am now able to tweak my brews on the advice of other brewers from case swaps and general feedback to improve what I am making. The only limitation that BIAB suffers from is the size of the pot you are using, as it affects the gravity and volume you are able to produce, but I am yet to see anything that would convince me that the beers are somehow lacking compared to those produced in a traditional 3 vessel system.

You could put 10 brewers next to each other, all with the same recipe and ingredients, and you would have 10 different brews before you as a result - whether the systems were BIAB or not. What counts is knowing your system and being able to tweak it to produce the beer you want to produce. This takes experience and a willingness to take on feedback from other brewers.

I am entering my first competition soon with several of my beers, and while I think I don't stand much of a chance of winning (unless everyone else puts in an infected beer), I will use the feedback to tweak my recipes and procedures to improve my beers.

As for the relative lack of competition success for BIAB, with a fairly new and novel system of brewing it is expected that it will take some time for the ruffles to be ironed out and for enough BIAB'ers to have enough brews under their belts to feel that they know their systems. As time goes on, there will be more entrants using BIAB and no chill in competitions, and inevitably the results will reflect this.

Crundle


----------



## browndog (2/8/09)

Next year, I'm gonna put a hole in Bribies bag MUHAHAHahahaha............ 


Maxt, hopefully this year, the QLDers will give your smug arse a kickin. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Darren (2/8/09)

Hey,

Everyone starts somewhere I guess  

cheers

Darren


----------



## MVZOOM (2/8/09)

Darren said:


> Hey,
> 
> Everyone starts somewhere I guess
> 
> ...



heheheh, that's the nicest thing I think I've ever read from you Darren - almost like a compliment. Well done, feels good, doesn't it! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Mantis (2/8/09)

Darren said:


> Hey,
> 
> Everyone starts somewhere I guess
> 
> ...




I didnt think you would enter this thread Darren, but now that you have, I would have expected more from you








Ummmm, then again, maybe not


----------



## PistolPatch (2/8/09)

browndog said:


> Next year, I'm gonna put a hole in Bribies bag MUHAHAHahahaha............



LOL BD!!!

Or, maybe if Hoops enters some glass bottles in this year's Swap, Bribie can do the sort?


----------



## browndog (3/8/09)

PistolPatch said:


> LOL BD!!!
> 
> Or, maybe if Hoops enters some glass bottles in this year's Swap, Bribie can do the sort?




That will do it Pat !

-BD


----------



## chappo1970 (3/8/09)

browndog said:


> Next year, I'm gonna put a hole in Bribies bag MUHAHAHahahaha............
> 
> 
> Maxt, hopefully this year, the QLDers will give your smug arse a kickin.
> ...



+1 BD time for the QLDer revolution!

Chappo


----------



## Bribie G (3/8/09)

Well, hopefully a few more QLDers will enter the nats and we'll show them where the cow sits in the cabbage patch (cue frantic banjo music)

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## LLoyd (3/8/09)

> You could put 10 brewers next to each other, all with the same recipe and ingredients, and you would have 10 different brews before you as a result - whether the systems were BIAB or not. What counts is knowing your system and being able to tweak it to produce the beer you want to produce. This takes experience and a willingness to take on feedback from other brewers.



If it pleases the court, your honour, I rest my case....

:beer:


----------



## katzke (9/8/09)

Just an update on how my County Fair entries have been going. A first out of 4 with a taste based judges score and a first out of 2 with a BJCP score sheet. I do not remember the exact score but it was between the 45 and 50 point outstanding rating. It was by an Apprentice judge I do not know. I looked and seem to remember the other beer was in the 33 point range.

I know not big wins but the score sheet helps. Now the challenge is on to see if I can duplicate the recipe and results a second time.


----------



## Bribie G (9/8/09)

Great results Katzke, anything over 40 is a brilliant result but over 45 you're in the wrong profession :icon_cheers: What style of beers are they?


----------



## troopa (9/8/09)

Its probably getting too late in the year to do this 
But y not have every BIAB person we know INCLUDING the all new ButtersBIAB to create a light and delicate TO style beer and enter them in just a single category and flood the judges with nothing but BIAB as their choice 
Im not up to the understanding of how to get placings in the nationals but certainly that would get the attention of the Nay sayers

Or we can just give those nay sayers the finger and sit back and enjoy a beer on our stress free and easy brew days 

Just a thought 

Tom


----------



## Bribie G (9/8/09)

Bit late this year but we could do a push next year! Was talking to Ross who explained the technicalities. To get into the National (around end of October??) you need to win first second or third in a class in the State comp. Then you can enter that class in the Nats. 

So to do a flood you would need a number of BIABers getting up at state level in, say Australian Lager, Pilsener etc then go on to the Nats. I'm doing a first tilt at it this year and in fact I'm going to pitch my Aus lager that I brewed during the week with a Swiss Lager yeast and reckon it should scrape in, in time for the State comp (entries deadline 9 September). I've used Galaxy Malt and rice, mashed low, hopped light and hopefully the Swiss yeast will clean it up nicely. I also have a Czech Pilsener All Pilsener Malt all Saaz and Urquell yeast but it won't be presentable till beginning of September so if it has come good by then I'll put that in as well. Heres hoping :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (9/8/09)

Enter the TTLL Ross and I consumed this morning. Just get a few out of the keg now before BigBurper rolls over!

Cheers

Chappo

BTW thanks for Sausage Rolls for smoko :icon_drool2:


----------



## buttersd70 (9/8/09)

Troopa said:


> INCLUDING the all new ButtersBIAB ...



Not gonna happen. Never entered a comp, probably never will enter a comp. I brew beer for _my _tastes, not to pigeonhole it and tick all the boxes on what others think it _should _be like. I like pineapple on my pizza....if I make a pizza for myself, I'll put pineapple on...I won't leave it off, just cos a whole bunch of Italian chefs that I've never met say it's wrong.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/8/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Not gonna happen. Never entered a comp, probably never will enter a comp. I brew beer for _my _tastes, not to pigeonhole it and tick all the boxes on what others think it _should _be like. I like pineapple on my pizza....if I make a pizza for myself, I'll put pineapple on...I won't leave it off, just cos a whole bunch of Italian chefs that I've never met say it's wrong.




NO BUTTERS NO!


----------



## Bribie G (9/8/09)

I've bumped the sausage roll recipe in the Beer Foods forum. Now I can't stop thinking about how little bits of pineapple would go in a sausage roll. Stop playing with my mind Butters :blink: 

I'm doing a fair replica of the Landlord for the State Comp and will do a taste test in a few weeks, just a bit concerned that the current batch may have 'peaked' before then. 

Hmm nearly beer o'clock. Nearly beer o'clock nearly beer o'clock................ :icon_drunk:


----------



## crundle (9/8/09)

:icon_offtopic: 

Definitely beer o clock here, thanks for reminding me!

Crundle


----------



## katzke (9/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Great results Katzke, anything over 40 is a brilliant result but over 45 you're in the wrong profession :icon_cheers: What style of beers are they?



Both the same beer in 2 different fairs.

Kind of an odd brew. I have all this raw wheat to use up and do not care for Belgian beers so made up what I call an American Style Wit. It is a classic Wit recipe with US-05 yeast. I am sorry to say I ran out and am waiting on my UK Style Wit with Fuggles and S-04 yeast. I cut the gravity down to the OB range and mashed a bit higher for more body and the bugger is still kicking out a bubble now and then. It has been 2 weeks and I am ready to keg it. Just not sure it is ready yet. I guess it is time to dig out the sample tube and get a gravity.


----------



## katzke (10/8/09)

katzke said:


> Just an update on how my County Fair entries have been going. A first out of 4 with a taste based judges score and a first out of 2 with a BJCP score sheet. I do not remember the exact score but it was between the 45 and 50 point outstanding rating. It was by an Apprentice judge I do not know. I looked and seem to remember the other beer was in the 33 point range.
> 
> I know not big wins but the score sheet helps. Now the challenge is on to see if I can duplicate the recipe and results a second time.



Need to update to correct the score. I was confused for good reason. The score was 43 of 50 and they gave an additional 5 points for Presentation. The presentation points must have been a fair thing. So I remembered 48 points when it was only 43.

Instead of Outstanding my beer was just Excellent. I will take that.


----------



## katzke (10/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Great results Katzke, anything over 40 is a brilliant result but over 45 you're in the wrong profession :icon_cheers: What style of beers are they?



See my correction on the score. Do not what anyone to quote incorrect info.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/8/09)

Not to rain on anyone's parade but I thought BJCP scoring guidelines does not allow for presentation? Being relatively new to the whole comp scene I am happy to be corrected.  

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## eric8 (10/8/09)

Troopa said:


> Or we can just give those nay sayers the finger and sit back and enjoy a beer on our stress free and easy brew days


----------



## katzke (10/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade but I thought BJCP scoring guidelines does not allow for presentation? Being relatively new to the whole comp scene I am happy to be corrected.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



It was added on to the bottom of the score sheet. Like I said I think it was a fair thing. Many of the County Fair entries I have seen the last few years had nice home brew labels on them. I made one up also. Beer for a real comp from the one I entered was not supposed to have any label on it.


----------



## Bribie G (10/8/09)

Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers guidelines used to (and I think still do) specify that bottles should be polished and scratch free etc, but now the comp is run on BJCP guidelines and as long as the bottles are standard 750ml crown seals with gold cap or PET beer bottles with white or black cap then that's all that's required for presentation (oh and 500ml Euro lager bottles can be used for lagers).


----------

